# Looking for help on Felt F2 2015



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Folks,
need some help. I am currently riding the AR1 2010 Team Edition. Recently, i kinda of deciding to change my bike. i wonder if anyone can help me on the following
1. Difference between the AR1 2010 and Felt F2?
2. I do not like my local distributor, i will like to buy it online, is there any sizing guide i can look at?
3. Felt F2 2015 vs F1, what is the difference?

thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Ovid77 said:


> Folks,
> need some help. I am currently riding the AR1 2010 Team Edition. Recently, i kinda of deciding to change my bike. i wonder if anyone can help me on the following
> 1. Difference between the AR1 2010 and Felt F2?
> 2. I do not like my local distributor, i will like to buy it online, is there any sizing guide i can look at?
> ...


The '15 F2 is ~30% lighter and 40% stiffer than the '10 AR1.
There is a sizing guide on our website but unless your fit is extreme on the AR, the F-series sizing would be the same. If you are using the AR with a large headset spacer stack, I'd size up one size on the F-series. I do not recommend buying a bike sight-unseen online.
The 2015 F2 and 2015 F1 are the exact same frame and fork. In 2016 the F2 will get ~40 grams lighter than the F1 as it will use the F FRD molds without mechanical cable guides.

-Dave


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The '15 F2 is ~30% lighter and 40% stiffer than the '10 AR1.
> There is a sizing guide on our website but unless your fit is extreme on the AR, the F-series sizing would be the same. If you are using the AR with a large headset spacer stack, I'd size up one size on the F-series. I do not recommend buying a bike sight-unseen online.
> The 2015 F2 and 2015 F1 are the exact same frame and fork. In 2016 the F2 will get ~40 grams lighter than the F1 as it will use the F FRD molds without mechanical cable guides.
> 
> -Dave


Thanks Dave. Will go to the website.


----------

